# Polarion ... what kind of product ?



## bickford (Jul 15, 2011)

*Hello everybody*

*Sorry for my broken English *
*I am a french and looking for many months a powerful flashlight.*
*I bought the lamp at Ledlenser (model X21). The beam is powerful but the problem is that you can not use rechargeable batteries. *
*A friend of mine who works in the police in France lent me for a few days the torch of Polarion PH 40. *
*I am interested to purchase this product but what bothers me is that the power is almost the same as the model home LED Lenser X21 I did tests at night and it is almost the same... *

*I want to know if the polarion PH50 flashlight or the Night reaper flashlight are really more powerful than polarion PH40 ? Which would justify a price difference. I dont know what kind of polarion to buy ! *

*Thank you for your help.*

*I have send a mail to patriot on youtube  the same as here.*

*Best regards  *

*Nicolas*


----------



## 2100 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, just another flashlight for your consideration. Fenix TK-70. It will outthrow your X21 and give you twice the lumens. 

For your X21, can't you use NiMH D sized batteries? They are widely available online, so is the charger.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 15, 2011)

bickford said:


> *Hello everybody*
> 
> *Sorry for my broken English *
> *I am a french and I'm a pyrotechnician, I am looking for many months a powerful flashlight to secure the places where I put out the fireworks. *
> ...


 
Welcome to CPF!

You can't go wrong with any of the Polarion models, but if I was going to spend the money I would pick up the Abyss Dual Output. I honestly don't think the LED Lenser X21 can hold a light to any of the Polarion models (pun intended). At 1300 lumens it's dim compared to the 4200 lumens a PF40 emits.


----------



## bickford (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello everyone and thanks for your warm welcome 

To answer to 2100, I am in discussion with LEDLENSER FRANCE, in fact they advised me to use rechargeable batteries and it burned the ledlenser X21 ...
The problem is that in Ledlenser their lamps have no internal regulation. With NiMH 8000 mAh, the intensity is very high because their internal resistance is low.
I sent them an email and next the receipt of it they changed their website and remove the statement indicating the use of rechargeable batteries ... It is a company who lies ... It's a shame.

I did a quick photo (sorry for the bad quality) to compare the beam of the X21 and PH40. As you can see it's almost the same power, the beam of the PH40 is a little further. 

http://img.pyrotechnie.org/photos/fe...chnie-2613.jpg


What do you think about it ?

Nicolas


----------



## bickford (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is the good link for the pictures sorry.

http://img.pyrotechnie.org/photos/feu-artifice-pyrotechnie-2613.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi bickford, A good light should be measured in actual real life scenarios, not just for throw. Go to your work site where you plant your fireworks pods and use a few lights to see if you can identify the fireworks pods at over 100 meters on the ground or water platforms.

I can guarantee that you will fine your answer then. I have 2 Polarion's and they never fail to perform the most difficult task of identifying objects or person in the dark. They are the BEST out there!

As advised by Dudemar, go and check out the *Abyss Dual Mode*. http://www.polarion-store.com/pd_abyss-divelight.cfm You'll never regret it.

Good luck.. and please remember to feedback to us on your findings.


----------



## BVH (Jul 16, 2011)

Something is wrong with that PH40.


----------



## bickford (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback,

I will take news pictures tonight and post it on the forum.

Perhaps the HID bulb should break in before getting the maximum light intensity?

I confess that I am a bit lost with this PH40 !


----------



## konig (Jul 16, 2011)

Look at post #110 in this thread. Polarion PH-40 at 1000m.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Reaper-(CSWL)/page4&highlight=polarion+ph-40


----------



## bickford (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is a picture made tonight


----------



## dudemar (Jul 17, 2011)

BVH said:


> Something is wrong with that PH40.


 
I agree. That thing is very dim.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 17, 2011)

Heh heh...so the X21 is direct drive, and they never tested their products fully. 

Well, i really don't know how the beam profile of the PH40 is. It is fixed focus. Something is wrong, the X21 is not a really a pure throw light with all the small individual reflectors.


----------



## Imalamp (Jul 17, 2011)

I suggest the Olight SR90

and do you know this website?:
http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php

There you could compare the Polarion PF/PH 50 with the LL X21 and many other lights!

Sorry my english is broken too...


----------



## bickford (Jul 17, 2011)

Tonight I will make an other beamshot in order to see if there is a real problem on my PH40.

I will contact Sunrock tomorrow (the french dealer)

Nicolas


----------



## bickford (Jul 17, 2011)

Imalamp said:


> I suggest the Olight SR90
> 
> and do you know this website?:
> http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php
> ...


 
Yes why not ! I have seen that Fenix has a new product (The TK70) I dont know if this product is much powerful than the Olight SR90 ...

Nico


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

Good to have it checked by the dealer. It's a wise decision and i hope you'll enjoy the Polarion as much as i do.

Good luck.


----------



## LightNightLight (Jul 19, 2011)

bickford said:


> Yes why not ! I have seen that Fenix has a new product (The TK70) I dont know if this product is much powerful than the Olight SR90 ...
> 
> Julian



Check out this site bickford: 
http://www.ledmania.cz/recenze/velikonocni-test-svitilen
I know that those beamshots are on here as well somewhere, but I can't find the thread at the moment, plus I think they are missing the X21, but don't quote me on that. I also agree that it looks like there might be something wrong with your friends PH40.

Matt


----------



## bickford (Jul 21, 2011)

A movie that I made yesterday with the Polarion PH40.

Thank to you for give me an opinion back to the power of the device



Good watch


----------



## one2tim (Jul 21, 2011)

There is defently somthing wrong with your ph40, those pictures look like 1000 lumen max, not 4000. The ph40 would complytly blow away the led lenser if it was working properly.


----------



## bickford (Jul 21, 2011)

one2tim said:


> There is defently somthing wrong with your ph40, those pictures look like 1000 lumen max, not 4000. The ph40 would complytly blow away the led lenser if it was working properly.


 
Hello
Have you seen the movie ? what do you think about it ? 

thanks

Nico


----------



## konig (Jul 22, 2011)

Post a pic of the bulb. Maybe it is at the end of it`s lifetime.


----------



## bickford (Jul 22, 2011)

konig said:


> Post a pic of the bulb. Maybe it is at the end of it`s lifetime.


I dont think because the product is new ... I have shipped the PH40 to the french dealer He will make an expertise
You will be informed


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2011)

Great video bickford. Not to worry, the dealer will get your polarion rectified for you. After all, you have 1 of the best lights in the world mate.

Enjoy!


----------



## bickford (Jul 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Great video bickford. Not to worry, the dealer will get your polarion rectified for you. After all, you have 1 of the best lights in the world mate.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Ehehe ! thanks for your replu ! I hope !

BICKFORD


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Bickford,

How's your PH-40 getting along? Hope the dealer rectified it for you?

Cheers..


----------



## bickford (Aug 2, 2011)

Bonjour Triode,

Merci pour votre réponse précédente.

Oui, le croupier a rectifié le produit, je vais avoir une nouvelle Polarion PH40, il semble il y avait un probleme avec l'ampoule.

Cordialement


----------



## bill_n_opus (Aug 3, 2011)

Translated:

Hi Triode,

Thank you for your previous answer.

Yes, the dealer has rectified the product, I'll have a new Polarion PH40, it seems there was a problem with the bulb.

cordially


----------



## bickford (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry I have clicked reply and no translate in english ...

Sorry

BICKFORD


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Bickford and Bill_n_opus,

Thank you so much for the translation. Haha.. Glad to hear they have replaced a unit for you. Enjoy your new light!

Cheers,
triode888


----------



## vee73 (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2011)

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=936a8b9db3e0cc58&sc=photos

Twin Peaks !!


----------

